# Seiko Monster



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Keep looking at Seiko monsters and cant decide , orange black etc etc are they any good ? used or new any thoughts


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

You can pick up some nearly new ones at a great price that are mint condition once you have posted 50 posts you can put a wanted add on the forum for a seiko monster

I like the black ones myself


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a black monster - I like it and wear it a lot. Lent it to my brother for a week and he felt it was a little large and heavy - I said it's a MONSTER! There is a blue one available - which I think is pretty sweet but it comes on rubber and is a little expensive.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

No

Even though they are reasonable priced the finish is awful, you can't wind them up, mine didn't keep particularly good time, in reality they aren't all that big so its difficult to see how they get the title "Monster" and the bracelet was poor. On top of that the crown looks at odds with the notches on the bezel.

Plenty of other watches that look and work better for that sort of money.

I'm wearing my Flameproof Coveralls

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> No
> 
> Even though they are reasonable priced the finish is awful, you can't wind them up, mine didn't keep particularly good time, in reality they aren't all that big so its difficult to see how they get the title "Monster" and the bracelet was poor. On top of that the crown looks at odds with the notches on the bezel.
> 
> ...


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

mickey the brindle said:


> Keep looking at Seiko monsters and cant decide , orange black etc etc are they any good ? used or new any thoughts


Some limited editions around at the moment. I went for the `baby tuna' srp453 rather than the srp455 monster but both look very similar.

Timekeeping is good and it feels really rugged. .


----------



## Piers15 (Sep 9, 2013)

I had the same problem.... Which ever one you'll buy your still end up getting the other too


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I had a orange one and black one.sold the orange but still have the black one a classic watch in my opinion.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

That bezel is just too cheap looking. Haven't seen one in the flesh though, so may be better than it looks?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

The Monsters are an icon of the watch world. Some love them, others hate them, but most watch enthusiasts know them!

To answer Bob, the bezel is actually machined steel and feels very solid compared to alot of others. It's not that big a watch in terms of overall dimensions compared to some, but is a solid bit of metal and feels very substantial on the wrist, more so that for example an SKX0NN. The movement is a standard 7S26, so will keep good time if it's adjusted right (mine gains a little, my SKX is bang on, my mini monster loses slightly, all the same movement). I've found them no better/ worse for timekeeping than the various ETA 2824 variants I've owned. If handwinding is important to you, then look for the updated 'Superior' version with the tooth-shaped indices (see the Orange in Piers15's pic above), as these do that, as well as hacking.

I have a black one that is a keeper for me, for a few reasons. I've had an Orange Superior too but for some reason that one didn't stick.










But don't listen to us: best thing to do is to buy a secondhand one- if you don't "Bond" with it, (see what I did there?!) then sell it on and you won't lose any money.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Orange all the way :yes:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

or buy a new one from creation and pay 2nd hand money - or thereabouts.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...


Still getting your Horlicks made with sour milk ??

It's how I found it, the only watch that on receipt realized I had been done by the hype and sold on almost immediately.

Roger the Dodger has a thread going for fishermen maybe you should try posting there you might get a few bites

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My views on the 200m Monster are well known so there`s no need to repeat them. All I will say is that unless you really need that much water resistance go for the 100m Monster `Lite` aka `Neo-Monster` IMO, whichever way you look at it, it`s a better looking watch 

*Seiko SNZF45K1, cal. 7S36C, 23 Jewels*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> whichever way you look at it, *IMHO* it`s a better looking watch


Sorted


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > whichever way you look at it, *IMHO* it`s a better looking watch
> ...


Ok then Mutley - *IMHO* the 100m is the better looking watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Dismissed.:wink1:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


IMHO YHO is wrong :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...


Well, IMVHO YNSHO is wrong :tease:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Sir !!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

I love em,now looking for another and yes i also have a Rolex and an Omega.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> That bezel is just too cheap looking. Haven't seen one in the flesh though, so may be better than it looks?


Not sure what makes you think the bezel looks cheap but it is certainly one of the smoothest also the monster bracelet is one of the best (IMHO)


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

It's one of the love/hate watches as far as I can tell. I haven't got one, so can't really tell, they seem a bit too big for me. Prefer skx007 instead, thought it's a very nice watch.

You can always get it and then if you don't like sell it and get something else. People seem to have a very good opinion about these watches - well maybe except one member here and in particular that specific colour


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just had a "Recommended Just For You" email from ebay that includes the Seiko SRP455 Monster.* A**rrrgggghhhh!!!* :taz:

It`s ruddy conspiracy I tell you, I bet that pesky dog`s behind it :disgust: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve just had a "Recommended Just For You" email from ebay that includes the Seiko SRP455 Monster.* A**rrrgggghhhh!!!* :taz:
> 
> It`s ruddy conspiracy I tell you, I bet that pesky dog`s behind it :disgust: :lol:


 :rofl:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just to help Mach, Creation have the SRP435 Monster on sale at the moment for a mere Â£192:


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

apm101 said:


> Just to help Mach, Creation have the SRP435 Monster on sale at the moment for a mere Â£192:


I REALLY love that watch


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

Think it's the 455? But whichever way they seem to be out of stock


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

apm101 said:


> Just to help Mach, Creation have the SRP435 Monster on sale at the moment for a mere Â£192:


You can go right off some people :beee:

BTW, I wouldn`t buy one even if they were selling for Â£1.92







:lol:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

My mistake- it's the SRP 453.

Showing in stock at Creation now...


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

wrenny1969 said:


> or buy a new one from creation and pay 2nd hand money - or thereabouts.


Which is what i did a few months back. The price I got was about the same as the current 2nd hand selling prices and yet mine was brand new. Only took a couple of days to arrive from Singapore too.

I went for the orange one as I wanted something which would look different and stand out. Its apparently its nearly always in the top 10 of watches under Â£300 people recommend.

Im pretty pleased for it. For the price its a great looking watch. The watch itself looks smaller than it is, mainly becaus ethe face is quite small and the bezel is quite big. It is quite chunky (thick) compared to some of my other watches, and loads of stainless steel everywhere - chunky stainless bracelet, chunky bezel, etc. etc.

The watch seems to be accurate enough for an auto, has a nice sweep to the 2nd hand, and the lume is out of this world. It really does glow like a torch.

My mate on the other hand felt it was an ugly looking watch, so i think its a kinda marmite watch.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've had both the orange and black monsters (early model). The black one is a keeper - I find it very comfortable (8 inch wrist) and the bracelet is excellent quality. The orange one was sold because I'm not an 'orange' person. Timekeeping is good enough for me - I tend to wear a watch for 2 or 3 days maximum so once set it won't be far from accuarate.

The new model is quite attractive but noit different enough to make me want to go out and buy a black variant, and I have a few blue divers already. I also think it's a bit expensive. The mini monster has a '5' on the dial so I wouldn't want that one.

To answer the OP.... you won't go far wrong with a Black Monster early model. Get one, and if you don't get on with it they are easy to flip and hold their value quite well. A lot of us bought the BM, and liked it so much we went out and bought the OM.

Rob


----------

